# Going to try to smoke crab cakes



## fwismoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Now i just need to figure out how to do it.


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a good recipe and i found this video...As soon as the weather warms up a little it's smoked crab cake time. This looks soooo good.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, good luck to you. i wouldn't do that to a crab cake, but I'm a bit fanatical about them. I also wouldn't put diced red and green peppers in a crab cake, but again, that's just me.

If I can make a suggestion, an oily fish like salmon, mackerel or bluefish, if you can find it, makes a GREAT "crab cake" that stands up to the smoke flavor. You just smoke the fish first, flake it and use it in place of crab meat in your recipe. The sweet, delicate flavor of crab meat (I'm referring to Atlantic Blue crab meat) really doesn't go well with smoke. It actually turns out kinda bitter, whereas, the oily fish really takes to it well.


----------



## roller (Jun 6, 2013)

Well I just wish to HeJJ I could make a crap cake and it come out right...


----------

